

Google attacked for Remembrance Day poppy tribute - jdmitch
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/is-this-demeaning-britains-war-dead-google-attacked-for-remembrance-day-poppy-tribute-8933209.html

======
Raphmedia
... The fact that the display is minimalist is what makes it strong. It is not
"another doodle". It is a quiet little red flower on a white background.

Personally, I would be more offended by a huge animation. Google is
obliviously not trying to get some fame here. Instead of cashing on
Remembrance Day, they put the flower on their homepage with a lot of dignity.

